# Anubia barteri var. nana petite emersed



## jonny_ftm (2 Sep 2009)

Hi,

For my nano (still emersed setup like a tropical terrarium), I just got some Anubia Bareteri var Nana petite (the very small variaty). I put some plantlets on a branch of my wood, 1-2cm above the soil. Soldered them with some nylon and glued one with some silicone. I'm wondering if the roots/rhizome can be kept emersed too.

For now, I covered the roots with some of the wool where they were grown in the pots when I bought them.

My questionning is:
 - can I remove the wool or the roots won't do it even under 80% humidity?
 - If I keep the wool, once I submerge the tank, should I remove the wool as it could cause problems to fish?

Many thanks for your help


----------

